# Start the New Year with "The Color of The Year"...



## Jace (Jan 3, 2023)

Magenta..

that bluis/purplish 

Royal- looking 

Viva Magenta!

(know someone will help me out here..with a pretty post)


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 3, 2023)

Magenta was a real popular color in the late 60s. I'd never heard of it til I was in high school, in art class.

But anyway.....Happy Magenta Year!


----------



## Llynn (Jan 3, 2023)

Oh.......OK


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Jaiden (Jan 3, 2023)

"The Pantone Color Institute named *Viva Magenta* as its official color of the year for 2023 for its joyous yet powerful nature. A red with subtle notes of purple, magenta flawlessly complements many different color palettes from those on the richer, jewel-tone side of the spectrum to even a lighter, earthy palette."

Apparently, the color experts have spoken...


----------



## Nemo2 (Jan 3, 2023)

Jaiden said:


> A red


Oh, I think in 2023 we're gonna be In The Red alright.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 3, 2023)

Nemo2 said:


> Oh, I think in 2023 we're gonna be In The Red alright.


But leaning toward purple.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 3, 2023)

Murrmurr said:


> But leaning toward purple.


Like a nice bruise.


----------



## Right Now (Jan 3, 2023)

Uh, nope.  Not for me, but some folks are going to love it.


----------



## TeeJay (Jan 3, 2023)

Right Now said:


> Uh, nope.  Not for me, but some folks are going to love it.


*I'll see yer're nope, n' raise you an ugh! *


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Bella (Jan 3, 2023)

RadishRose said:


> *Like a nice bruise.*





Right Now said:


> *Uh, nope.  Not for me, but some folks are going to love it.*


I'm not a fan of magenta.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 3, 2023)

RadishRose said:


> Like a nice bruise.


No, no, no. Not like a bruise, red, leaning towards purple, like this:


----------



## Jace (Jan 3, 2023)

T Y all...G-R-E-A-T posts!


----------



## Jace (Jan 3, 2023)

This evening, T-1/3..The "presenting host-ess" on HSN had on a Magenta colored poncho. 
See!


----------



## 1955 (Jan 3, 2023)

I'm thinking lime green...


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 3, 2023)

What's wrong with a sunny, uplifting, smile-inducing yellow? Like the yolk of an egg.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 3, 2023)

RadishRose said:


> What's wrong with a sunny, uplifting, smile-inducing yellow? Like the yolk of an egg.


Yellow's my favorite color.

But is there something wrong with magenta, do you know? Like does it represent something political or something bad?
(I don't understand some of the comments and emojis here)


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 3, 2023)

1955 said:


> I'm thinking lime green...


Maybe in 2024.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 3, 2023)

Murrmurr said:


> Yellow's my favorite color.
> 
> But is there something wrong with magenta, do you know? Like does it represent something political or something bad?
> (I don't understand some of the comments and emojis here)


Just a bit goofy.


----------



## Bella (Jan 3, 2023)

Murrmurr said:


> *Yellow's my favorite color.*



Yellow. 



Murrmurr said:


> *But is there something wrong with magenta, do you know? Like does it represent something political or something bad?
> (I don't understand some of the comments and emojis here)*


Murr, it ain't that complicated. What's "wrong" is we just don't like it.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 3, 2023)

Magenta's 2013 studio album _The Twenty Seven Club_ directly references the club. Each track is a tribute to a member of the club.[30]


----------



## Jace (Jan 3, 2023)

RadishRose said:


> What's wrong with a sunny, uplifting, smile-inducing yellow? Like the yolk of an egg.


That  was 2021..according to Pantone.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Jan 3, 2023)

Nothing wrong with a little bright, in your face coloring once in a while. My languishing work of fiction is entitled " Lance Roftopolus. and the case of the Magenta Flounder".


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 3, 2023)

Nope! The color of the year is *orange*. The color of every year will be *orange*! Viva Orange



Sorry, I'm feeling a bit recalcitrant this evening.  Here's something Magenta.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 3, 2023)

*I love magenta. *


----------



## jujube (Jan 3, 2023)

Let me tell you why I don't like magenta. 

Several years ago, I had magenta hair.  Did I plan to have magenta hair? Nooo, but I did have magenta hair.  

I was getting grey-ish and I thought auburn highlights might look good. So, I bought a "temporary" haircolor that said "colors only the grey" and "washes out in 8 shampoos".  Sounds good, huh?  Lies!  Lies, I tell you!

#1...it didn't color "only the grey", it colored my entire frigging head.
#2...it didn't give me auburn highlights, it gave me a magenta-color fright wig.
#3...it didn't wash out after 8 shampoos.  It stayed. And stayed. And stayed.

I'm serious...I looked like a clown.  I was afraid if I did anything else, my hair would fall out.  So, since we were out on the road for five months and I wasn't around anyone I'd ever see again, I just wore a hat until I had a couple of inches of nice black-and-silver roots and went to the first salon I came to and told them to cut off anything that was magenta.  Now I looked like Zippy the Pin Head, but at least it was natural.

So, that's why I don't particularly like magenta.  I do like fuchsia, but not as a hair color.


----------



## Disgustedman (Jan 3, 2023)

Jace said:


> Magenta..
> 
> that bluis/purplish
> 
> ...


I've seen a few cars with that color, some with sparkles imbedded. They do tend to stand out.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 4, 2023)

jujube said:


> Let me tell you why I don't like magenta.
> 
> Several years ago, I had magenta hair.  Did I plan to have magenta hair? Nooo, but I did have magenta hair.
> 
> ...


OMG,  Zippy the Pinhead..... I remember him!
You're hilarious.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 4, 2023)

Shalimar said:


> *I love magenta. *


I don't really care for it. But it's harmless. 

For me, it represents a fleeting 5 years of magic and discovery from the late 60s to the early 70s. Peter Max, Janis Joplin, the Yellow Submarine, The Rainbow People, and those posters I hung in my bedroom. 

The Summer of Love fell right about in the middle of it, and I hitch-hiked to 'Frisco to see for myself. I only stayed for about 2 weeks and went to 3 free concerts in the park and stayed at 4 different Crash Houses, tho' I didn't get high even once. I befriended a street artist who loaned me an easel and paints, and I sat next to him and painted and sold several paintings to "tourists"...non-hippy outsiders. I was a tourist, too, but the tourists didn't know that, I guess. Spin-Off (the street artist) thought it was hilarious. I offered to split my money with him but he insisted I go buy food and bread for the Free Store....literally a store where everything from food to furniture was free. 

And, of course, there was that cute little hippy girl, Melody. Not sure that was her real name. Not that it matters at all.

The hippy lifestyle wasn't for me, but that 2 weeks made me grateful to be born in a country where people can chose the lifestyle they want and live it peacefully. That's a problem today because people forget you do have to respect other people's lives; like, you don't use someone's yard or the middle of the sidewalk as your bathroom, you don't use their house as a Free Store, and it's hipocritical to be down on them for the life _they_ chose.

Anyway...yeah, magenta's not on my pallet, but it does remind me of some really Good Times.


----------



## Gaer (Jan 4, 2023)

Magenta is a very spiritual color, to me.  I love it!
If you folks want this to be this years magical color, I'm all for it!


----------



## Jaiden (Jan 4, 2023)

RadishRose said:


> What's wrong with a sunny, uplifting, smile-inducing yellow? Like the yolk of an egg.


I vote for yellow!  I had this magenta polo shirt and my granddaughter said it washed out my complexion so bad, I looked like I died 3 days ago.  But she loves my bright yellow T shirt, so I have to listen to the 8 year old fashionista...


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Saturday at 7:43 PM)

do these qualify?


----------



## Jace (Saturday at 8:01 PM)

Yes,  lovely!


----------



## Kaila (Saturday at 8:08 PM)

Jace said:


> Magenta..
> 
> that bluis/purplish
> 
> ...


Great color it is!


----------

